# christmas holidays and travel agents



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I am going to be staying around for this christmas. I am looking for somewhere to go which will be warm and nice for christmas in egypt, or indeed to travel somwhere I can access from cairo on a plane for a cheap fare and stay cheaply.. wether hot or cold! any suggestions or recommendations for places to go... agents to use, websites to visits ect! greatly appreciated! I am based in maadi! Thank you in advance


----------



## Docmaurice (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi. Daytime Christmas temperatures are great in either Sharm or Aswan! Take your pick. It's an hour or so flight to either on Egyptair. Either go for serenity, timelessness and antiquity, or bars, beaches and night clubs!


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

liking the sound of aswan..... do you have any recommendations for nice hotel, or things to see and do around thre? I have visted Abu Simbel a few years ago. Thanks!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aswan/Luxor is the very best in the winter. Do a Nile Cruise, you can go either way, from Aswan to Luxor or visa versa, visiting the valley of the kings/queens, Karnak etc,etc...If you have not done this already, then a great way to spend Christmas.


----------



## Docmaurice (Dec 7, 2009)

I would agree that a Nile Cruise from Luxor to Aswan or vice versa is a great way to spend Christmas. Otherwise if you just wish to stay in Aswan and can afford it, the newly refurbished Sofitel Old Cataract Hotel, which has always been amazing is now even more so. However luxury comes at a cost of £300+ per night!


----------

